# Any Mods shed any light?



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

I dont know why its happened as i havent even changed anything but my sig does'nt seem to work anymore. Not sure if this is the right place to post this, feel free to move it if its not. Any nice mods able to fix this for me? :roll:


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm not sure why it doesn't work; your TTOC bit looks the same as mine but with your details :?:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Coding is fine, wierd


----------



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

[smiley=help.gif]


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

GroverUK said:


> [smiley=help.gif]


go to your profile and delete everything from your sig , then add what you want ,


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Grover, Strange as the others have said. If I copy & paste into a post it works fine..As below.
Copy & paste it into you Sig box again after deleting the Sig in it at present.

Mk1 Quattro Mauritius Blue Pearl









Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Grover, Another thought, does your Sig box contain the Mk1 Quattro etc part as well. If so leave that piece out.
Hoggy.


----------



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

Tried all of the sugestions and nothings working [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Grover, Stranger still then, I believe Admin will be the only ones to solve it, with access to your profile. 
Hoggy.


----------



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

How do we go about that then [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Grover, PM'd you.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Grover, Loged-in as you, adjusted your Sig, but still the same, sorry but I tried.
Hoggy.


----------



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Grover, Loged-in as you, adjusted your Sig, but still the same, sorry but I tried.
> Hoggy.


Cheers mate. Thanks for trying anyway. Hope i can somehow get admin to have a look into it for me.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Grover, Sorted for you you had BB code etc disabled.
Hoggy.


----------



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Grover, Sorted for you you had BB code etc disabled.
> Hoggy.


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
Hoggy You Tha Man [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Grover, Thanks, pleased to be able to help.
Hoggy.


----------

